# help please



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all, I had my second failed ivf treatment 4 weeks ago, still feel very fragile (is this normal?) have been dealing with it fairly ok till this week when AF is due again already, has brought it all back and to make matters worse, a girl who I befriended at work and brought into my social circle and got together with a friend a year ago at our new years party is pregnant , am I wrong feeling this is so unfair, My husband and I have been together for 6 years and trying for 5 years to have a baby. why can it happen for her and not me. I hate my body for doing this cruel thing to me.
please if anyone can offer me any advice on not feeling so depressed it would be gratefully received. just cant get rid of the black cloud that is over my head at the moment.

I just want to feel happy again 

kazxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww hun    so sorry you are feeling this way  the whole infertility thing is so poop isn't it ? i can't offer much advice as i didn't take my BFN's very well at all but in time it does get easier. the only thing i did do was to take some time out from treatment (dh insisted) but then i couldn't face starting it all again and moved on to adoption and it turned out to be the best decision i ever made  

i hope the black cloud starts to shift soon   
pam xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

kazw32
Sorry to hear of your BFN
I was wondering if you have had any immune testing done, a lot of us have immune problems, but we are not aware
Also it may be a good idea to get the book "Is your body baby friendly" by Alan Beer from Amazon
See link to immune testing
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82741.0

About your pregnant friend, I know how you feel, but don't worry your time would come soon
Goodluck


----------

